# انواع المصاعد مع الصور\\\حلوووو



## علي رياض التميمي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مصاعد الركاب
[COLOR=#00000]مصاعد كهربائية للأشخاص - متنوعة الحمولات مابين 4 أشخاص – 6 – 8 – وحتى ثلاثون شخص[/COLOR]​




​


مصاعد البضائع
مصاعد كهربائية للبضائع والحمولات الثقيلة - وهي خاصة بنقل البضائع والأثاث وخلافه 





مصاعد المستشفيات
مصاعد كهربائية للمستشفيات - وهي خاصة بنقل المرضى بالمستشفيات حيث تتسع لسرير المريض





مصاعد بانوراما
مصاعد كهربائية بانوراما - وهي خاصة بنقل الركاب في الأماكن التي تتميز بمساحة رؤية واسعة مثل المحلات التجارية لرؤية المعروضات المختلفة أثناء الصعود والهبوط







مصاعد المكتبات
مصاعد كهربائية
 للمكتبات (لنقل الكتب والوثائق والملفات)
​
​








السلالم الكهربائية
السلالم الكهربائية - وهي تتميز بنقل الركاب داخل المحلات التجارية لرؤية المعروضات المختلفة بين الأدوار.​






​


مصاعد الطعام
مصاعد كهربائية للطعام - وهي خاصة لنقل الأطعمة من مكان الطهي لأماكن تناوله ويتميز بصغر حجمه


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وشكرا عالموضوع الجميل والصور 
بصراحة ما كنت مفكرة في هالعدد من أنواع المصاعد!!
مشكور أخي


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر لله اختي زنوبيا الحمد لله ان كنت قد افدتك


----------



## keyhistory (1 سبتمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## nona2000 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يابشمهندس مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## sima (8 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very muchhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## نهر الطيب (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اتمنى لو يستطيع الاخوة من تزويدي بالمعلومات الكافية عن تصميم المصاعد الكهربائية /وشكرا


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (10 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع شيق وجميل مشكور مجهودك


----------



## م.طاهر (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ok2000 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

Thanx................


----------



## 0yaz9 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ابوالحسن عصام (10 نوفمبر 2009)

سلمت يمناك التي كتبت هذا الموضوع الرائع الذي جعلني اعرف انواع المصاعد وزاد من معرفتي فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا والحمد لله ان كنت قد افدتكم


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك مهندسه جهاد على المرور


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## odwan (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجاهد عمر (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد شديييييييييييييييييييييد
جزاك الله خيرا
وياريت لو عرفنا كيفية تركيبها وتشغيلها


----------



## نور الهدى111 (15 مارس 2011)

شي جميل ومفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا التوضيح المصور لانواع المصاعد


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد تصميم انشتئي لمصعد البانوراما الرجاء بسرعة ممكنة ممن تتوفر لديه مخططات و معلومات


----------



## bonds (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اريد ال terrafic analaysis للمصاعد


----------



## boushy (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدا*


----------



## Eng. Ammar (5 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف يتم حسابها وادخالها في التحليل والتصميم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## FreeEngineer (1 فبراير 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## wagih khalid (1 فبراير 2012)

_*
بارك الله فيك
*_​


----------



## ديارعبد الواحد (27 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks thanks


----------

